# Dissolving gold with HCl/Cl2



## goldandsilver123 (Sep 17, 2018)

The first experiment using HCl/Cl2 to dissolve gold.

The pressure was around 7 cm of water column at around 40ºC.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dprkRtNuiOc







20 g of pure gold, time to dissolve ~1:30 H

* the first hose is PTFE the other ones are silicone and were thrown away after.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Sep 17, 2018)

I like the color. How much HCl did you use?

Dave


----------



## goldandsilver123 (Sep 18, 2018)

FrugalRefiner said:


> I like the color. How much HCl did you use?
> 
> Dave



100 mL of 6 molar HCl + ~20 mL 37% for the addition funnel


Direct Video:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dprkRtNuiOc[/youtube]


----------



## snoman701 (Sep 18, 2018)

It appears that I am in love with chlorine. 

Wonder if the gas house will let me order a small cylinder. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

